# Ubereats driving limit



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

I reached my driving limit of 12 hours for ubereats. After finishing the delivery I was on my app locked me out from more deliverys. I switched over to ride share account and I was good to go. Does that mean that Uber thinks I'm too tired to deliver food but I can drive around with passengers?


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes,,,Food is more important than drunks


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

How much money did you make in 12 hours?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

nightshaadow said:


> I reached my driving limit of 12 hours for ubereats. After finishing the delivery I was on my app locked me out from more deliverys. I switched over to ride share account and I was good to go. Does that mean that Uber thinks I'm too tired to deliver food but I can drive around with passengers?


No, Uber simply thinks you're two different people. You're a fool when driving for Eats and a slave when ridesharing. 24 hours a day, 365.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

That’s good to know. I might get myself a separate Eats account


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Can someone explain how you can do ONLY Eats delivery ? I already do uber but I am not registered as Eats yet. Once you get registered with eats, does the Driver app enable a toggle switch for all services? Ive tried to find the answer but can't. The only information I could find is that I know you can toggle off and on uber eats, but I wasn't sure if you can toggle on eats while toggle OFF people.

Thx


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

12 hours eats, 8 hours X. Then you should be able to resume eats. Sounds good to me


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Can someone explain how you can do ONLY Eats delivery ? I already do uber but I am not registered as Eats yet. Once you get registered with eats, does the Driver app enable a toggle switch for all services? Ive tried to find the answer but can't. The only information I could find is that I know you can toggle off and on uber eats, but I wasn't sure if you can toggle on eats while toggle OFF people.
> 
> Thx


I started doing eats first because the car I had didn't meet the requirements for the ride share. After I got a better car I wanted to start picking up passengers so I contacted Uber support and they told me that I had to create a separate account with a different email address so that's what I did. So I have to log off on eats and log on using the second account if I want to pickup passengers. ( I haven't done any ride share yet but that's a whole another story ). Anyways both account does not have the toggle switch. Weird.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

What a pain in the ass. What about going in in person and asking them to merge one of the accounts?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Seems safe to me. Drive 12 hours on the Uber Driver app and then go do more food runs!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Getting shut out by UE is not the problem here...its why in hell would anyone do UE, let alone for 12 hours straight.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

12 hours of UE is rather beast. I won't even switch on Eats as it's a money looser in my market. But just a few hours of food delivery is about all I can handle. I've only bumped up on the 12hr ban a few times in my 2.5 yr driving. But that's why you do multi platforms


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Can someone explain how you can do ONLY Eats delivery ? I already do uber but I am not registered as Eats yet. Once you get registered with eats, does the Driver app enable a toggle switch for all services? Ive tried to find the answer but can't. The only information I could find is that I know you can toggle off and on uber eats, but I wasn't sure if you can toggle on eats while toggle OFF people.
> 
> Thx


Yes, there's a toggle.










You can do both or one


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> What a pain in the ass. What about going in in person and asking them to merge one of the accounts?


No don't do it! You get better promotions on the Eats only account


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> 12 hours of UE is rather beast. I won't even switch on Eats as it's a money looser in my market. But just a few hours of food delivery is about all I can handle. I've only bumped up on the 12hr ban a few times in my 2.5 yr driving. But that's why you do multi platforms


The thing is I don't drive 12 hours but the app says I did and looked me out. There's no way I drove for 12 hours making 8 to 12 deliveries. Uber support told me they couldn't do anything and to email them and they would look into it


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

It's 12 hours of cumulative time since you were last offline for 6 straight hours (which is what then resets your 12 hour drive time clock).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> What a pain in the ass. What about going in in person and asking them to merge one of the accounts?


Keep them separate, if you get deactivated from one you still have the other, if you merge you lose that option.


----------



## OooGeeE (Mar 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> 12 hours eats, 8 hours X. Then you should be able to resume eats. Sounds good to me


you can turn off humans and leave food on alone.. I do it.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I dont normally do eats but this last weekend i had eats and people on. I drover for 30 hours total over the weekend and didnt get one single uber eats ride.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Im only doing UE if UberX is saturated..
Drive me nuts when I see people doing UE 12 hours straight..
Because this job suck ass..
And the people I encounter doing it barely can speak english.


----------

